# Feed Prices ???



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

I normally stock up on my feed when down south while visiting family in Cheshire but had recently run out on Dengie Alfalfa Oil Chaff so bought a bag from the local horse feed shop here. I was absolutely shocked of the price £16.95 per bag 
I also bought a bag of Speedibeet which was another £10.65 

I have never paid these sort of prices ever before.

I am so glad we are heading out of winter & i shall make sure i am fully stocked up for next winter as i aint paying them prices again !

What are others paying for there feeds in there areas to compare ???

XxX


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG! What a price, I thought mine was bad. I pay £10.95 for Alfa A and think it's £9 for speedi beet. Although it all depends on with shop I go to. If I was to buy a bulk order i would get a discount on that. But I only have two horses so don't really hold much in stock. Prices are on the rise even hay is rocketing nowadays. There was a day I'd pay £2 for a square bale of hay now it's £4 - £4.50. So I stock up throughout the year for winter to spread the cost of hay and straw. As long as it's stored well it lasts. Although I've needed extra this year, due to the bad weather. So I've had to put in another order. :


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

I was totally shocked at the price i paid for both items.

Like i say when i go down south i usually stock up throughout the year as i have a wee caravan thats airtight which is where i keep it.

I am paying £25 for extra large round hay bales which is quite a lot more than £15 for the same last winter.

I've also been buying large square bales of haylage at £20 each which my 2 horses thrive on & with it being haylage they don't need as much given to them.

XxX


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

£7 for chaff and £16 for pony nuts what ever vegitab;e ooil isin the supermarket and Haylege which is paid for in the yard fee! and then if iget supplements about £20 for joint stuff which lasts me AGES!


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

candysmum said:


> £7 for chaff and £16 for pony nuts what ever vegitab;e ooil isin the supermarket and Haylege which is paid for in the yard fee! and then if iget supplements about £20 for joint stuff which lasts me AGES!


What chaff do you use for £7 ??

XxX


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

blackdiamond said:


> What chaff do you use for £7 ??
> 
> XxX


Just mollichaff. that was rounding it up i think you can pick it up for £5 in some places.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

candysmum said:


> Just mollichaff. that was rounding it up i think you can pick it up for £5 in some places.


WOW, i may look into that but i need a chaff to keep condition on my TB mare in the winter.

Thanks for that 

XxX


----------

